# Red Dead Redemption



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

Who's looking forward to it then?
:tumbleweed:

I know I am, after watching every review out there, I can't wait.
Trying to get enough friends to buy it, so I can get a posse on the go.

I just hope play delivers a day early


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i cant wait either  how can you go wrong with a grand theft auto western


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i'm buying it for sure! it looks and sounds amazing 

gonna lasso me some bank robbers


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

If you always want your games early i suggest shopto.net, mine will be here thursday at the latest, also got modnation racer on the same day as well.


----------



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

robj20 said:


> If you always want your games early i suggest shopto.net, mine will be here thursday at the latest, also got modnation racer on the same day as well.


Thats a new one for me, thank you Sir:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm just gonna pop into town at the weekend and see if I can grab a copy. Got exams coming up so need some "revision material" 

The reviews look great


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mines been shipped, so it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lucky bugger, I'm still waiting on loads of things in the post that are I can only presume "lost". Bought one of them keychain camera thingies and it's taking ages to get here!


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

yep may well get this, looks pretty good. Anyone where the best deal is on it for PS3? See tesco entertainment have it for £29 anyone used them for preorders before? not sure what their policy on deliveries is


EDIT spoke to tesco, they say they only have sufficient stock to fulfil current orders, any orders placed today will be delivered tuesday.


Anyone know the best price on the high street, know a few stores like asda did deals on MW2, anything similar on this?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tesco have no stock at all so I settled for ice lollies


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Got mine the day before it was officially released - through play.

So far i'm quite impressed with it (okay i know its pretty mich the GTA engine) nice take on a theme that isn't really made much and the scripting so far is quite good.

One thing i noticed so far though was that the cows look pretty much like re-skinned horses in the way the move etc etc.

A rumour though that is doing the rounds is that the PS3 version is in a lower resolution to the 360 making it less sharp and attractive......haven't got a xbox so can't comment.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well asda won't sell this cos of the content, they sell gta though lol. It's very good so far, got caught up and clicked 3 hours lol, obly meant to play half an hour.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

gherkin said:


> Got mine the day before it was officially released - through play.
> 
> So far i'm quite impressed with it (okay i know its pretty mich the GTA engine) nice take on a theme that isn't really made much and the scripting so far is quite good.
> 
> ...












http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=247104


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just saw on liveleak some guy getting 'achievement' for kidnapping a nun and getting her run over by a train. what the ****?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

This gives a better comparison of the resolution and detail differences, the most obvious being the reduced amount of foliage in the PS3 version;

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=21355476&postcount=704

It's a good game, but I'm a little disappointed with the online multiplayer aspect. All you seem to be able to do is free for alls, team matches or take down gang hideouts. Me and my mates did all of the gang hideouts in one go, then there wasn't a lot else left.... It was fairly boring to be honest. It's a good job the single player is so interesting!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bought this last night from Tesco on line, paid £33 with a 15% discount code. 

Re the resolution, the stils look better on 360 by quite some margin but I wouldn't translate that into actual gameplay 'graphics' just yet. Neither console can do 720P properly!

Alan Wake was in 540p, when the PS2 used to 480P you could very well say Alan Wake has PS2 style graphics yet they were actually excellent!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well played a few hours on it yesterday as I couldn't go out till the evening thanks to hay fever crippling me  and the single player is just great, exactly what i expect from a gta game now. Graphics are very good considering how many things they've included. Also played it back to back with final fantasy and with the exception of the cut scenes in final fantasy the quality is probably better in red dead. Dead eye is pretty great too, two head shots on the same wolf


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

£33 from tesco online using discount code FTSL15-1


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

This game is so good, so much random stuff happening. From another forum;



> I tried lassooing a dog yesterday, only to have it run off, dragging me along on my stomach. I let go of it at which point it started biting my face... I ran away





> I was just riding about in the middle of nowhere when a guy coming the opposite way stopped his horse, got off, then went and took a **** behind a rock





> just now I came across a man crying near his dead wife's body, who then took his gun and blew his brains out right infront of me!





> I saw 2 guys chasing someone, shooting at him. So I shot the 2 guys chasing, turns out they were sheriffs XD





> I tell you what - Dead Eye is bloody brutal. I was taking out a gang hideout and they had one guy left. So I walked right up to him, entered Dead Eye, and shot him in the face, the dick, and then the heart. Watching it all pan out and his body flop around after every bullet hitting him was gruesomely entertaining as he landed on a table.





> I was out picking flowers for some guy when a cougar jumped me. My guy went flying and it scared the hell out of me. Turns out they're not so big when they have a sawn off shotgun 6 inches into their cranial cavity.





> The hunting lark is good fun. My 'hunting' is simply me shooting out the knee-caps of deer and watching them crash into the ground and splay around a little.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I saw 2 guys chasing someone, shooting at him. So I shot the 2 guys chasing, turns out they were sheriffs


i did exactly the same thing and just paid my way back into the god books of the police,as every time i got close to the town of the crime the police went mad lol.

anyone been attacked by a bear yet ? there bloody brutal lol,quick as hell and ferocious.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yup, went into Free Roam and to Tall Trees, there are loads of them in the forests there. The parts of the map that you unlock later on are stunning to look at, you can even go up into the mountains where it's snowing!

Check these few out, the top image shows only a small section of the map;


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i so want this game.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm

Looks bloody brilliant - I'll go fetch a copy tonight for the erm cough, kids


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

You'll love it. The cheesy American accents is funny. And I'm nowhere into the story yet cos I keep trying to level up the random journals! Can anyone tell me if you start to get more fame later on and honour etc? Cos at the moment I tend to get next to nothing, I've just done the barn level so not very far at all, and I can only remember levelling up fame once or twice (can't remember which line I'm up to...). And what are the rewards for doing such??


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

I sold my PS3 a couple of months back now tempted to buy another one or a 360 just to play this


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Ordered a copy of this earlier today, will be here tomorrow. Went to around 5 different supermarkets and also Tesco Direct/Argos last night, nowhere had it!

Looks ace


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

been playing this a fair bit 


fricking great fun


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

yea luv this game, aint played multiplayer yet but done most of the single player game!!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

This is stunnning, am loving the single player but find the free roam on PS3 a bit devoid of other souls!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

i cant put this down today james and i have been taking it in turns to do missions since ......12 pm lol i just cant put it down ! love finding new horses to ! even my dogs watching the TV screen while we are playing !


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Does anyone know what the multiplayer is like? I quite like the idea of this game, but dont know anything about it. I used to have a PS3, but got rid, just doesnt compare to the 360. Might be more powerful on paper, but its just not as good. All the games are in lower resolution too, the 360 does them in 1080, and the ps3 is usually 720.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

multi is great 

anyone want to add my gamer tag - sormicoft


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

yeh multiplay is good when people dont constantly shoot you


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah agree I'm absolutely loving this game but multi-player was annoying me. I only went into it once but I couldn't do anything because everyone just shoots each other. It got old really quick on GTAIV so this time around i just sighed and went back to single player


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've been looking for a copy of this for 2 days :lol: Need to get near game or gamestation I think.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

HornetSting said:


> All the games are in lower resolution too, the 360 does them in 1080, and the ps3 is usually 720.


99% of 360 games aren't running in true 1080p, most PS3 games are. That's the real difference! I still prefer my 360 too though.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

good game then lads? might get it as loved GTA 4


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

buckas said:


> good game then lads? might get it as loved GTA 4


IMO a better game :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> 99% of 360 games aren't running in true 1080p, most PS3 games are. That's the real difference!


thats not true at all.red dead redemption doesnt even beat the 360s resolution

http://www.playstationuniversity.com/red-dead-redemption-ps3-renders-at-644p-3834/

and here is a list of some games and resolutions.

50 Cent = 1280x720 (blur filter)
Afro Samurai = 1280x720 (QAA)
Aliens Vs Predator = 1120x630 (custom AA)
Alone in the Dark = 1120x630 (no AA)
Army of Two = 1280x720 (no AA)
Assassin's Creed = 1280x720 (QAA)
Assassin's Creed 2 = 1280x720 (QAA), 960x720 (QAA) -> 1080 mode.
Avatar = 1280x692 (QAA, black borders)
Backbreaker = 1152x640 (2xAA + blur filter)
Batman: Arkham Asylum = 1280x720 (no AA)
Battle Fantasia = 1280x720 (no AA, toggable blur filter)
Battlefield: Bad Company = 1280x720 (no AA)
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 = 1280x720 (no AA)
Bayonetta = 1280x720 (no AA)
Beijing 2008 = 1024x768 (no AA)
Beowulf = 1280x720 (no AA)
Bionic Commando = 1120x640 (no AA)
Bioshock = 680p (no AA, blur filter pre-patch)
Bioshock 2 = 1280x720 (no AA)
Blacksite: Area 51 = 1280x720 (no AA)
BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger = 1280x720 (QAA background, no AA characters )
Blur = 1280x720 (2xAA + half-pixel, bilinear-filtered edge blur)
Borderlands = 1280x720 (no AA)
Bourne Conspiracy, The (demo) = 1280x720 (no AA)
Brutal Legend = 1152x720 (no AA)
Burnout: Paradise = 1280x720 (2xAA)
Call of Duty 3 (screenshot) ~1088x624 (2xAA)
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare = 1024x600 (2xAA)
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 = 1024x600 (2xAA)
Call of Duty: World at War = 1024x600 (2x AA)
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood = 1152x648 (4x2 custom edge AA)
Cars Mater-National = 1280x720 (QAA), 1920x1080 (QAA)
Chronicles of Riddick: Dark Athena = 1024x720 (QAA)
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 = 1280x720 (no AA)
Conan (demo) = 1024x576 (no AA)
Condemned 2 = 1280x720 (no AA)
Conflict: Denied Ops = 1280x720 (no AA) or 960x1080
Dante's Inferno = 1280x720 (no AA)
Dark Sector = 1152x640 (no AA)
Darksiders = 1152x648 (no AA)
Darkness, The (demo) = 1024x576 (no AA)
Dead Space = 1280x720 (no AA)
Dead to Rights: Retribution = 1072x603 (2xAA) ?
Def Jam Icon (screenshot) = 1152x648 (no AA)
Devil May Cry 4 = 1280x720 (2xAA, temporal)
Dirt = 1280x720 (QAA)
Dirt 2 = 1280x720 (QAA)
Dragon Age: Origins = 1280x720 (AA ?)
Dynasty Warriors 6 = 1280x720 (no AA)
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion = 1280x720 (no AA)
End of Eternity/Resonance of Fate = 1088x720 (2xAA)
End War = 1280x720 (2xAA)
FaceBreaker = 1280x720 (QAA), 960x1080
Fallout 3 = 1280x720 (no AA)
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer = 1280x720 (no AA)
Far Cry 2 = 1274x692 (QAA, black borders)
Fifa 2008 = 1280x720 (no AA)
Fifa 2010 = 1280x720 (QAA) on 720p window)
Fifa Street 3 = 1920x1080 (no AA)
Fight Night Round 4 = 1280x720 (QAA)
Final Fantasy XIII = 1280x720 (2xAA)
Full Auto 2 (demo) = 1920x1080 (4x AA)
Fracture = 1152x648 (no AA)
Ghostbusters = 960x540 (QAA, pre-patch), 1024x576 (2xAA, post-patch)
Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2 = 1280x720
G.I. Joe: The Rise of the Cobra = 1280x720 (QAA)
Godfather II = 1200x720 (blur filter)
God of War III = 1280x720 (MLAA)
Golden Axe: Beast Rider = 1280x720 (no AA, blur filter)
Golden Compass = 1280x720 (no AA)
Grand Theft Auto IV = 1152x640 (QAA)
Gran Turismo 5: Prologue = 1080p mode is 1280x1080 (2xAA) in-game while the garage/pit/showrooms are 1920x1080 with no AA. 720p mode is 1280x720 (4xAA)
Gran Turismo 5 =
Guitar Hero 3 = 1040x585 (no AA)
Guitar Hero Aerosmith = 1040x585 (no AA)
Guitar Hero World Tour = 1040x585 (no AA)
Guitar Hero 5 = 1024x576 (no AA)
HAWX = 1280x720 (no AA, horizontal blur)
Haze (demo) = 1024x576 (2xAA)
Heavenly Sword = 1280x720 (4xAA)
Heavy Rain = 1280x720 (2xAA)
IL2 Sturmovik = 1280x720 (QAA)
Incredible Hulk = 1280x720 (no AA), 960x1080 (no AA)
Jericho (demo) = 996x560 (2x AA)
Juiced 2: Hot Import Nights = 1280x720 (QAA)
Killzone 2 = 1280x720 (QAA)
Kung Fu Panda = 1280x720 (no AA), 960x1080 (no AA)
Lair = 800x1080 (2xAA) - AA buffers are merged to produce 1600x1080 for further scaling
Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon, The = 1280x720 (no AA)
Legendary = 1280x720 (no AA)
LEGO: Batman = 1280x720 (no AA, slight blur filter)
LEGO: Indiana Jones = 1280x720 (no AA), 960x1080 (no AA)
Lord of the Rings: Conquest = 640p (no AA)
Lost Planet = 1280x720 (temporal 2xAA)
Lost Planet 2 = 1280x720 (no AA)
Madden NFL '09 = 1280x720 (no AA)
MAG = 1280x720 (2xAA)
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance = 1280x720 & 1920x1080 (no AA)
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2 = 1024x576 (2xAA)
Mercenaries 2: World in Flames = 1280x720 (no AA)
Metal Gear Online = 1024x768 (2xAA, temporal)
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriot = 1024x768 (2xAA, temporal)
Midnight Club: Los Angeles = 960x720 (QAA)
Mirror's Edge = 1280x720 (no AA)
MK vs DC = 1040x624 (QAA)
MLB08: The Show = 1280x720 (2xAA) - The rendering window is adjustable down to 576p without upscaling to 720p i.e. the frame has black borders
MLB09: The Show = 1280x720 (2xAA) or 1920x1080 (no AA)
Motorstorm = 1280x720 (2xAA)
MX vs ATV: Untamed = 1024x576 (no AA)
MX vs ATV: Reflex = 1280x720 (no AA)
NBA07 (demo) = 1920x1080 (no AA)
NBA08 (demo) = 1920x1080 (no AA)
NBA Live '08 = 1280x720 (no AA)
NBA Street Home court (screenshot) = 1920x1080 (no AA)
Need For Speed: Pro Street = 1280x720 (QAA)
Need For Speed: Shift = 1280x720 (QAA)
Need For Speed: Undercover = 1280x720 (QAA)
NFL Tour = 1280x720 (no AA, poor framerate)
NHL '09 = 1280x720 (4xAA)
Ninja Gaiden: Sigma = 1280x720 (no AA, has weird scaling to support 1080p)
Ninja Gaiden: Sigma 2 = 1280x718 (dynamic 2xMSAA, black borders)
Operation Flashpoint 2 = 1280x720 (QAA)
Orange Box, The = 1280x720 (QAA or full screen blur...)
Overlord = 1280x720 (no AA)
Overlord II = 1280x720 (no AA)
Pirates des Caraibes (screenshot) = 768x1080 (no AA), 960x720 en mode 720p
Prince of Persia = 1280x720
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands = 1280x720 (2xAA + blur? or quincunx)
Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 = 1280x720 (QAA)
Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 = 1280x720 (2xAA in-game, no AA cut-scenes)
Prototype = 1120x640 (QAA)
Quake Wars: Enemy Territory = 1280x720 (no AA)
Race Driver: GRID = 1280x720 (2xAA)
Rainbow Six Vegas 2 = 1280x720 (2xAA)
Ratchet & Clank: Tools of Destruction = 960x704 (2xAA, AA samples used to reconstruct 720p)
Ratchet & Clank: A Crank in Time = 960x704 (2xAA, AA samples used to reconstruct 720p)
Red Dead Redemption = 1152x640 (QAA)
Red Faction: Guerrilla = 1280x720 (no AA)
Resident Evil 5 = 1280x720 (dynamic 0-QAA)
Resistance: Fall of Man = 1280x720 (QAA)
Resistance 2 = 1280x720 (QAA)
Ridge Racer 7 (demo) = 1920x1080 (no AA)
Rise of the Argonauts = 1280x720 (no AA)
Rock Band = 1280x720 (2xAA, post-fx or lighting usually resulting in "no AA")
Rock Band 2 = 1280x720 (2xAA, post-fx or lighting usually resulting in "no AA")
Rock Band: The Beatles = 1280x720 (2xAA, post-fx or lighting usually resulting in "no AA")
Rock Band: Green Day = 1280x720 (2xAA, post-fx or lighting usually resulting in "no AA")
Ryu Ga Gotoku 3 = 1024x768 (no AA)
Saboteur = 1280x720 (edge detect)
Sacred 2: Fallen Angel = 1280x720 when sub-HD output selected, 1920x1080 for any HD output (no AA)
Saint's Row 2 = 640p (QAA)
SCORE International Baja 1000 = 1280x720 (no AA)
SEGA: All Stars Racing = 1280x720 (2xAA)
SEGA: Rally Revo = 1280x720 (4xAA, alpha blend)
SEGA: Superstars Tennis = 1280x720 (QAA, 30fps)
Silent Hill: Homecoming = 1024x576 (no AA)
Simpsons, The = 1280x720 (no AA)
Skate = 1280x720 (no AA)
Skate 3 = possibly 1152x640 (2xAA, super blur filter makes it difficult to determine exact res)
Soldier of Fortune: Payback = 1280x720 (no AA)
Sonic Unleashed = 880x720 (blur filter)
Soul Calibur IV = 1280x720 (no AA), 1280x576 in 1080p mode
Spiderman: Web of Shadows = 1280x720 (no AA)
Split-Second = 1280x720 (2xAA)
Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope = 1024x720 (2xAA, in field), ~930x512 (2xAA, in battle)
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed = 1280x720 (no AA)
Stormrise = 1280x720 (2xAA)
Street Fighter IV = 1280x720 (no AA), 1120x630 (in up-close character view)
Super Stars V8: Next Challenge = 1280x720 (2xAA)
Super Street Fighter IV = 1280x720 (no AA)
Supercar Challenge = 960x1080 (no AA)
Tekken 6 = 1024x576 (2xMSAA w/o motion blur, no AA w/motion blur)
Terminator: Salvation = 1152x648 (blur filter)
Tiger Woods PGA Tour '09 = 1280x720 (no AA)
Tomb Raider: Underworld = 1280x720 (QAA)
Tony Hawk's Project 8 = 1280x720
Tony Hawk's Proving Ground (demo) = 1024x576 (no AA)
Top Spin 3 = 1280x720 (QAA)
Transformers = 960x1080 (no AA)
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen = 1120x720 (blur filter)
Turning Point: Fall of Liberty = 1280x720 (no AA)
Turok = 1280x720 (no AA)
UEFA Euro 2008 = 1280x720 (no AA)
UFC 2009: Undisputed = 1280x720 (no AA in-game, 4xAA cutscenes)
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune = 1280x720 (2xAA)
Uncharted 2 = 1280x720 (2xAA)
Unreal Tournament III = 1280x720 (no AA)
Viking: Battle for Asgard = 960x720 (2xAA) - AA buffers are merged to a 1920x720 framebuffer, which is then downscaled to 1280x720
Virtua Fighter 5 = 1024x1024 (no AA)
1024x768 en mode 1080p
Virtua Tennis 3 = 1920x1080 (2x AA)
Virtua Tennis 2009 = 1280x720 (QAA)
WWE 08 = ? 640x720 ? (2x AA) - les edges ont l'aparence du 1280x720 mais d'apres certain artefact il semble que ce soit le resultat de la fusion de 2 buffers MSAA 640x720
translation StefanS: "The edges give the impression of being 1280x720p, but because of a certain artifact it seems that it is the result of the fusion of 2 MSAA buffers of resolution 640x720"
WALL E = 1280x720 (no AA)
Wanted = 1120x640 (no AA)
Wheelman = 1280x720 (no AA)
Wolfenstein = 1280x720 (no AA)
World Series Of Poker 2008 = 1920x1080 (2xAA)
X-Men Origins: Wolverine = 1280x720 (no AA)

PSN GAMES

1942: Joint Strike = 1280x720 (4xAA) or 1920x1080 (2xAA)
After Burner Climax = 1280x720 (no AA)
Battlefield 1943 = 1280x720 (no AA)
Blast Factor = 1920x1080 (no AA)
Bionic Commando: Rearmed = 1280x720 (no AA)
Calling All Cars (screenshot) = 1920x1080 (4x AA)
Commando 3 = 1280x720 (4xAA) or 1920x1080 (2xAA)
Echochrome = 1920x1080 (2xAA)
Elefunk = 1920x1080 (4xAA)
Fat Princess = 1920x1080 (no AA)
Forbidden Siren = 1024x512 (4xAA)
Go Puzzle = 1920x1080
GTHD = 1440x1080 (no AA) - Vehicle selection is rendered at 1920x1080
High Velocity Bowling = 1920x1080 (no AA)
Locoroco Cocoreccho = 1920x1080 (2x AA)
Mainichi Issyo = 1440x1080 (4xAA)
Pixel Junk Monsters/Racers/Eden = 1920x1080
Rocketmen = 1920x1080 (2xAA)
Rub'a'dub = 1600x1080 (no AA)
Snakeball = 1280x1080 (no AA)
Stardust HD = 1280x1080 (no AA)
Sudoku = 1920x1080
Super Rub-a-Dub = 1600x1080
Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection (screenshot) = 1920x1080 (no AA), not always?
TMNT:*** Re-shelled = 1280x720 (no AA)
Warhawk = 1280x720 (4xAA)
Wipeout HD = dynamic-framerate-dependent 1080p framebuffer (1280x1080 to 1920x1080)
Wolf of the Battlefield: Commando 3 = 1920x1080 (2xAA) most PS3 games are. That's the real difference! [/quote]


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I swapped mine for UFC 2010, its a great game only took me a week to complete it though.


----------

